# RV Wall Delam and More



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

OK fellow RV owners. I have carried out a bit of an investigation of my Winnie and confirmed a problem with these vehicles.

I had removed the rear panel that holds the lights and number plate and found lots of bodged holes which had caused a small amount of delamination. I covered these with electrical tape until I could decide what I wanted to do with the rear lights which I will cover in another thread later.

After a couple of weeks I noticed that the delam had gone or at least the bubble had gone.

This then takes me to another problem. When it rains one of the front lockers fills up with water. Lots of bailing out reminding me of my Cruiser on the Thames days!

I have been concerned that the asthetic body stripes around the Winnie and a lot of other RV's is the same as we used to have in the UK in the 70's on a lot of cars. The problem then was the screw would rust and the hole would rust and after a few years there would appear this ugly rust spot from behind the trim. Take the trim off and half the door was rusted away. Nowadays we have stuck on trim, a much more sensible idea!

So I bravely decided that I would remove and fully expect to destroy which I did the strip. However, in removing it what came to light was exactly as I remembered as a boy racer. Except of course the body is made of GRP. Most of the screws had rust on both sides, some of them had rusted away. Even more bizarre where a couple of large 3/4" holes that had no purpose other than to let a little water in!

As I was removing the strip it was completely full of water and obviously a rust trap.

Just as with my cars in the 70's the strip served no purpose other than to look pretty! So I have decided that I will take it all of and probably replace it with a thick body stripe. Seen a company nearby that seems to make to order:

http://www.clearsigns.co.uk/vehicle_graphics.htm

I will also get them to make a large panel to cover the area, once repaired at the rear.

I have decided that the rear lights will now become led's from this company who have a UK distributor:

http://ledautolamps.com/products.htm

Probably using this one 100CARWM. Not sure until I see them, hopefully this week. The unique bit is I will mount them on the rear bumper and if necessary have made or buy a small frame as you would see on a lorry rear light to protect them.

As for the delam repair, it does not appear to be as tough a repair job that everyone seems to lead us to believe! At least I do not think so! I will tomorrow telephone this company:

http://www.westsystem.com/

Who of course have a UK outlet.

Fortunately the delam is not that serious but is still there.

So why did it delam in the UK after 12 years of use in the good old US of A. Obvious really. Mostly warm and dry over there and the little use it has had means it spent most of its time in a garage. Quick trip to UK and all sorts of different temperature and water problems.

Looking forward to sorting it and having a unique vehicle. But I do urge you other RVers to check your body line and if any delam is coming from that area, at least pull the insert out of the body strip and see the water for yourself!

I will of course keep you informed of my progress.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

When re mounting the lights, don't forget the legal niceties ie height spacing ect


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

An update for you.

It rained heavily last night and no water got into the front locker, proving the strip was indeed where the problem lay! 

Spoke to ClearSigns and they have a 3mm thick strip which I can have at any size that will replace the old one. Obviously stuck on! They are sending me a couple of samples.

Spoke to Wessex Resins who said 'yes we have a product that will sort out delam' and are sending me a datasheet.

Looking good so far!

Chris


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> An update for you.
> Spoke to Wessex Resins who said 'yes we have a product that will sort out delam' and are sending me a datasheet.
> Chris


Now that I AM interested in. My Landau has a small section of delam' above the galley window.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Zaskar,

When I receive the datasheet I will find a way of getting it on the site.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Right, I have the datasheet which has some useful information. Not read it thoroughly yet.

Can any of you very important people take delivery via email and then upload to the site?

Send me a pm if you can.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
If you have a section of delamination above the window, check the integrity of the roof to wall seal immediately above the window mate. I noticed a bit of a bulge starting on Rocky and resealed the seal and it appears to have lessened the bulge.
I think what happens (and I mean I think...) is that water ingresses through a small hole as Chris has found, gravity allows it to fall downwards, and it sits on top of fittings like window frames etc (in Chris's case the water just dropped into a locker...). When the water sits on top of a frame it adds weight behind the top surface of GRP and any supports made of timber begin to swell, this then causes the bubbles to appear in the middle of the panel. If you can reseal the leak then the water will eventually dry out and the wood will also dry out and the pressure from the inside reduces thus allowing the panel to return to its original shape...
I am sure that someone will come along and blow away my theory, but in the meantime it is the best I can come up with.....
I had considered drilling a very tiny (0.5mm) hole at the bottom of the bubble to see if water came out, and allowing it to drain completely before repairing my drilled hole, but have not been brave enough yet as the bubble is not that bad. I shall be watching Chris's progress with interest.
Chris, any chance that you could put up pictures of the work in progress mate, so that we can see exactly what you are doing, and the before and after shots will be very interesting.
Thanks for the thread, most interesting

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Right, I have the datasheet which has some useful information. Not read it thoroughly yet.
> Can any of you very important people take delivery via email and then upload to the site?
> Send me a pm if you can.
> Regards
> Chris


Nice one Chris.
Could you not just reply to your own post and add the data as an attachment?
Thats about as techno wiz as I get!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Just click on this link to my company web site and then click on the tab 'Vote For Rhys', then click on 'Document for MHF', which is just above 'PLEASE VOTE FOR RHYS' (My Grandson) . The password is MHF.

Oops this will help:

http://www.swi.org.uk/

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Nice website Chris.... We now know who to call for level sensors...
Thanks for the delam info too :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

